# Timothy/alfalfa pellets



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone feed these? Thoughts on them? I know there are a lot of folks on here who put a lot of time/research into their feeds, so I guess I was just hoping to be lazy and hear the pros and cons on this from others. I did read the alfalfa thread that's going on right now and wondered if the timothy would be a nice balance to the alfalfa. It's supposed to be a 50/50 ratio. . .

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't fed the pellets but have fed alfalfa/timothy mini hay cubes and my horses looked great. Timothy is a very good grass hay.


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2012)

I like either straight grass pellets (I can get timothy or orchardgrass) and the timothy/alfalfa pellets. I mostly use them to improve the quality of the baled hay I can get. My horses love them.


----------



## minisch (Jan 4, 2012)

I feed the Alfalfa pellets to improve the quality of my grass/timothy hay.


----------



## barnbum (Jan 4, 2012)

I love feeding treats since my horses only get a supplement and hay. They usually get Manna Pro's tiny ones. The last bag I bought--their Christmas treat--was Standlee's Apple-Berry-Alfalfa-Timothy treats. $12 for a small bag. When I went to buy more, TSC was out, but I looked over all the options--and noticed big bags of stuff are so much cheaper.




So--I wondered if I could treat my horses with hay cubes... but I don't want to have to wet them down. How do you feed them?

Can the pellets be fed straight? They seemed very big!


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2012)

barnbum said:


> I love feeding treats since my horses only get a supplement and hay. They usually get Manna Pro's tiny ones. The last bag I bought--their Christmas treat--was Standlee's Apple-Berry-Alfalfa-Timothy treats. $12 for a small bag. When I went to buy more, TSC was out, but I looked over all the options--and noticed big bags of stuff are so much cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See if you can get the Standlee Mini Alfalfa/timothy cubes (my closest TSC had them, they don't seem quite as hard as standard cubes, but you'll find some hard ones in the bag, the minis don't seem to have problems with the mini cubes even dry), they can be fed dry when using as a treat, at least I have (I wouldn't feed them as a meal dry, just because someone might decide to be a pig). The pellets should be safe for treats; I feed them dry, daily without problems; for most I just mix in their meal, but Topper gets a few as a treat daily as part of his "I'm not a monster therapy". [the pellets I get are about 1/4", so similar to many of the pelleted feeds I can get.]


----------



## barnbum (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Chanda. There was a treat there that was four times the size of a normal pellet--which I'd rate a TC30 pellet. The treats came in cube like pieces, but they broke apart fairly easily; there was very yummy stuff at the bottom of the bag they loved. I always wait to make sure no one had trouble with them... so it made me wonder if feeding cubes dry would be fine. I'll look for the mini cubes this weekend! If they don't have them, I'll try the pellets. Thanks.



My horses will say thanks, too.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 4, 2012)

I mix alfalfa pellets with regular food pellets once the weather starts turning cool. Alfalfa helps warm them. They also get the Standlee alfalfa/timothy mini cubes for treats. I just toss those on the ground. The longer ones I break into smaller pieces. The ones that are so hard that they don't break get soaked before horses get them.


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2012)

barnbum said:


> Thanks, Chanda. There was a treat there that was four times the size of a normal pellet--which I'd rate a TC30 pellet. The treats came in cube like pieces, but they broke apart fairly easily; there was very yummy stuff at the bottom of the bag they loved. I always wait to make sure no one had trouble with them... so it made me wonder if feeding cubes dry would be fine. I'll look for the mini cubes this weekend! If they don't have them, I'll try the pellets. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> My horses will say thanks, too.


Like Vicki said, some are extra hard, and I too set those aside to be soaked (I just throw those in the beet pulp bucket when its soaking); but most are fine to feed as treats dry (I wouldn't feed a meal dry, but a few treats I don't have a problem with that). I know many don't hand feed treats, but I do, and I've not had problems doing it. If I have a horse that is too nibbly, then I put their treat in a pan; but I rarely seem to have that problem.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 4, 2012)

I highly recommend anyone looking to feed hay cubes look at the Standlee Alfalfa/Timothy Mini Hay Cubes. Perfect for the miniatures and I even just used that for their main hay source and they looked great. I just bought a bag of the Standlee horse treats and I love the smell when I open the bag, very yummy.


----------



## Becky (Jan 4, 2012)

I feed the Standlee Alfalfa/Timothy cubes to all of my show horses. I really like them and the horses seem to as well. I did try the mini cubes and personally, I didn't care for those. They were a lot harder than the regular cubes and about $2.00 more per bag as well. I'll stick with the regular Alf/Tim cubes.

I do feed straight alfalfa pellets to all of my horses. It's the main base of my horses' diet. It's worked well for me for many years.


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't even know Standlee made a treat, will have to see if I can get some next time I get to TSC.


----------



## Marty (Jan 5, 2012)

I feed straight alfalfa pellets in the winter. I get it at Tractor Supply. Just a cup in with their regular feed. Not as a replacement for their regular hay though.


----------



## barnbum (Jan 5, 2012)

JMS Miniatures said:


> I highly recommend anyone looking to feed hay cubes look at the Standlee Alfalfa/Timothy Mini Hay Cubes. Perfect for the miniatures and I even just used that for their main hay source and they looked great. I just bought a bag of the Standlee horse treats and I love the smell when I open the bag, very yummy.


Oh yes--it was thre smell that grabbed me too! They are fun to feed.





I can't wait to check on these mini cubes!

C--I add the treats to their heaping tbsp of TC30 and dump it on their stall mats--I don't feed by hand, except when dancing with Rosie, or I'll get mulled. They can smell it if I've left one tiny treat in my pocket.


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

For many years, we have used complete pellets (low carb for adults, senior for juniors though that may sound odd, it works due to the higher nutrient and protein content) to supplement our hay supply. I'd have to say really our complete pellets are our feed foundation, though we do feed orchard grass or orchard / timothy hay 2x a day as well.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 5, 2012)

I feed Mountain Sunrise timothy pellets (soaked) along with fresh timothy hay. I've used MS timothy pellets for 10+ years and have always been happy with their products.

http://www.mountainsunrise.com/pellets.html

Liz N.


----------



## Davie (Jan 5, 2012)

I just learned about the Alfalfa/Timothy Mini Cube that Standlee puts out and was able to find 2 bags at my local TSC, the other 2 Standlee dealers don't carry them. I feed my bunch the first feeding last night and they all seems to like them. I can't feed the large cubes as I have had several horse choke that required a very quick vet visit/bill.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the horses will look in a few weeks with this product.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the responses.

I also feed a good quality grass (sometimes grass/alfalfa)hay as the primary diet and I'm really happy with most of the hay I get, however I do have some left from last year that I'm still feeding so I like to feed some sort of pellet in addition to the hay, makes me feel like if they are missing out on nutrients, I'm making up for it. Generally I've always fed a complete pellet (usually a senior pellet) along with hay at the night feeding, but the senior feeds, like everything else, continue to go up in price and I'm all for cheaper alternatives so long as they are good for my horses as well.

I did see the Standlee alfalfa/timothy hay cubes and the new miniature alfalfa/timothy hay cubes (and oh my, the package is so cute I admit I was tempted to buy it just for that!), but I don't think my minis need more roughage and they are already used to eating pellets, plus the pellets were slightly cheaper than the cubes.

Sounds like adding the timothy/alfalfa pellets to their diet will certainly not hurt anything.


----------

